# Windows Vista R1



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 17)

Tegnap feltetttem a Windows Vista-t. Nekem tetszik. Minden probléma nélkül fut a gépemen. Nektek mi a véleményetek? Használja valaki más is?


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 18)

Hello...
Ha jol tudom ez meg csak tesztverzio, ugye?
Amugy fut minden az uj Windowson siman? Mennyire terheli a gepet? Szerinted erdemes felrakni: tud ujat, vagy csak a kinezete miatt uj az egesz.... (gondolom van benne sok uj dolog, de erdemes vele foglalkozni es lecserelni, ujrainstallalni az egesz gepet miatta?)
esetleg ha van valami linked, ahol van rola bovebb leiras, megkoszonnem. 

Koszi, atneworld


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Linket picit később, most kutyafuttában. Igen ez még tesztverzió. Progik többsége fut, bár a szívfájdalmam a PainShopProX NEM. Nagyon átgyúrták. Így kinézetileg, és működésben is észrevehető a különbség. Elég memóriazabáló, és gondolom nagy proci teljesítmény is kell. Ez mind megvan nálam. A fele filet tartaélmazza, mint egy WinXp. 37000 filet tesz fel 7.1 gigára. A WinXp az 80 000 file mellett működött eddig nekem rendesen. Ebből következik, hogy 10 gigás meghajtóra nem érdemes feltenni. Nekem van egy másik winyóm is, így szabadom próbálgatom az oprendszereket. Tanulgatom őket. Jha a drivereket ami nem stimmel kicseréli sajátra. Felmegy a netre. 

Kezdetnek a http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/ oldal is jó lesz? 

Regisztráció után szabadon letölthető. Ingyen használható, junius 1-éig. Egy próbát megér. 2.5 Gb.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Windowson az installja fut. Egy Windows.old könyvtárba dobja a régit, ha nem formázott winyóra teszed. A beállításaidat, dokumentumaidat, kedvenceket... stb... előre egy erre alkalmas progival el kell menteni, majd betölthető. /fájlok és beállítások átvitele varázsló/


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

Azt hiszem WebDragon órákat kellene adnod itt nekünk, főleg nekem  Néha nagyon kínai amiket írsz, de azt hiszem csak én vagyok ennyire analfabéta. Azért próbálom megéretni, néha sikerül is


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Nem annyira kínai, csak ismeretlen esetleg amit írok. Kérdezz bátran, megpróbálok válaszolni bármilyen kérdésre.


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

WebDragon írta:


> Nem annyira kínai, csak ismeretlen esetleg amit írok. Kérdezz bátran, megpróbálok válaszolni bármilyen kérdésre.


 

megnézem amiről írsz, aztán megpróbálom telepíteni azt a programot és majd elhalmozlak a kérdéseimmel :-D


----------



## Pedroh (2006 Szeptember 18)

Több előzetest kipróbáltam, a véleményem:

- szép
- javul a sebessége, de még jócskán lassabb mint az XP
- biztonság javult

de:

- nincsenek egetrengető újdonságok
- több hasznos eszközt egyszerűen beleintegráltak, ez nem újítás
- óriási a mérete, még az eredetileg hangoztatott 3,5 giga is sok, nemhogy 7-10 GB...
- az átlag user csak azért fogja felrakni, mert ezt hallja mindenhonnan, valós értéke nem sok van

Igazából a Microsoft hozta a formáját: csinált egy nagyobb, lassabb valamit, ami csicsásabb mint eddig, de mindenki használni fogja, mert kényelmesek az emberek és a tömeg megy a többi birkával


----------



## Ila1 (2006 Szeptember 18)

Hát megnéztem, letöltöttem a férjem gépére, :-D ne már az enyém menjen tönkre, ha elrontok valamit. ;-) Nem volt probléma a letöltésnél, de.... Tényleg formás dolog (már amennyit elsőre látok belőle), de maradok inkább az xp-nél, ez a biztos és jól bevált. Sikerül, azt hiszem letörölnöm is nyom nélkül, de azt majd meglátom, ha végzett.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Szeptember 18)

Rakjátok fel mellé (rá) az OFFICE 2007-t és garantáltan begolyóztok (bocs Golyó nem rólad van szó).
Aki nagy nehezen megtanulta anno a Word II-t és az Excel IV-t az OFFICE 95-nél tanulhatta újra azt, hogy mi hol található, mik milyen billentyű kombinációkkal érhetők el.
Most valami hasonlót értem meg: a dizájn oltárán feládozták a jól megszokott menü és ikonsort. Igaz, hogy ki lehet totózni, de ha pl egy körlevelet akarsz megírni, vagy a fejléc/lábléccel erőlködsz nem kevés hajad bánja.
Az Excel dettó Az Acces-t már próbálgatni sem merem. Ami meg külön jó, hogy minden apróságért a "netre szaladgál" (érdemes kipróbálni, akinek van net forgalom figyelője és betölt egy MS progit, ha mindent engedélyez alapban a gép állandóan küldözget valamit / gondolom a Microsoftnak/ és nem hibajelentést).
Az erőforrás igénye természetesen jóval nagyobb, mint az elődeié


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 18)

Kedves Ila1! Nem akarlak megserteni, de ez jo vicc: 
tenyleg azt mondod hogy 12:02PM es 12:58PM kozott letoltotted a Windows Vistat, ami 2,5 GB, feltelepitetted a ferjed gepere es meg le is torolted nyom nelkul?  Ja es meg at is nezted hogy jobb-e, mint a Win XP?  

Amugy lattatok mar Mac OSX-et? En azt mondom, hogy oprendszerben a Macintosht nem korozi le a Windows az biztos. Egy cikket olvastam es kepeket lattam a Vistarol, es nagyon hasonlit a OSX-re. Az ettetszo ablakok, a 3D-s cuccok. Az meg rohej, hogy 7-10 Gigat foglal egy system. A cikkben az is volt, hogy a Vista automatikusan leellenorzi a gep teljesitmenyet es 1-5-os skalan ertekeli a gep erosseget, ez alapjan allitja be a Vista sajat maga grafikus alkalmazasainak latvanyossagat. Nos egy duplaprockos 1 GB Ramos gepet 3-asra ertekelt. Akkor milyen gep kell ennek? Van ennek ertelme? 
En majd egy evet dolgoztam (most mar sajnos nem) Mac OSX-el....soha nem fagy le, egy 466MHz-es !!! gepen is siman mentek az alkalmazasok, min pl. az Adobe CS programok. 
Na ezt a Windows egyhamar nem eri utol. 
De lehet hogy majd ezt is megszeretjuk, mint az XP-t.


----------



## Pedroh (2006 Szeptember 18)

igazából 3-3,5 GB, a többi a WinSxS könyvtárban van, ami a visszafelé kompatibilitáshoz kell - de akkor is óriási

a probléma ott van, hogy jövőre már csak a Vistához jönnek ki új driver (meghajtó) szoftverek, a DirectX 10 is csak ehhez lesz elérhető. ez persze csak a játékosokat érinti, de lassan megszűnik az XP támogatása


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

Álltalában az ujjabb programok, és meg sem említem a játékokat, mert az egy külön fejezet, nagyobb bikább gépeket követelnek. Hiszen a mai viszonyoknál kicsit előrébb járnak (64bit, stb). Ezért nem csoda az előttem leírtak. A kezelöfelület válltozása is hozzájárul a meujuláshoz. Ki venne meg egy uj oprendszert, ha az ugyanúgy néz ki mint az elődje. nekem az a tapasztalatom, hogy minden ujdonság 3 nap alatt elsajátítható. Én már magaménak érzem. Nem félek turkálni a programban. A Macről, meg az a véleménye, hogy azt grafikai alkalmazásokhoz fejlesztették ki. A napokban volt alkalmam bütykörészni, és elég kínkeservesen raktam fel (kérésre) az msn-t. Ha annyira baró, nem értem miért maradt el ennyire a Microsoft rendszereitől. Talán a marketing, a hardwergyártók támogatása, a lobbi az oka. Nemtom. 

Szal ki kitől lop egy dolog, nem is érdekel, de a biztonsága felülmúlja elődeit. Egy Kerio tüzfal sokat dob a dolgon. Kit mikor engedek kilépni a netre. Programonként lehet beállítani. majd amikor kijőn a 2. javított kiadás, akkor fogom véglelgesen használni, és megvenni. Addig csak kísérlet szintjén használom, hogy ne maradjak le a fejlődésben.


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 18)

jha biztos majd leszenk Linux fanok, akik a hibák ezreit fedik fel, de ebből is a microsoft fog majd profitálni. A rendszere ettől lesz stabilabb, és biztonságosabb.


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 18)

OK, a Mac-nek is megvannak a hatranyai. Ha ugyanannyiba kerulne, mint a PC, meg talan akkor se vennenek sokan (en sem), eppen a szoftverhiany miatt. 
Amikor kijott az XP nagyon dicsertem. En Win98-rol valtottam es hat eg es fold az biztos. Es biztos vagyok benne hogy a Vista is sok uj es jo dolgot fog tudni es mar tud most is. Es az is igaz hogy nem azokra a gepekre kell elsosorban tervezni a progit, amik mar 2-3 eve mennek az irodakban....
meg hat a harddiskek is mindig nagyobbak es olcsobbak, igy nyugodtan lehet 10-20 giga is a vista 
ugyhogy ...vegul is...egyetertek veled


----------



## Pedroh (2006 Szeptember 18)

egyébként a MAC-PC inkompatibilitás megszűnt, most hogy az Apple is az Intel chipjeit használja (emulátorok, PC-s Mac OS és fordítva)

a Vistát én is felrakom (most is fenn van) mert vannak hasznos cuccai - de rettentően sajnálom, hogy Redmondban nem tudnak leszokni a méret állandó növeléséről és ez a toldozgatás-foltozgatás számít nagy újításnak


----------



## atneworld (2006 Szeptember 19)

ja, igaz, az Inteles Mac-ek...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 19)

Pedroh írta:


> egyébként a MAC-PC inkompatibilitás megszűnt, most hogy az Apple is az Intel chipjeit használja (emulátorok, PC-s Mac OS és fordítva)
> 
> a Vistát én is felrakom (most is fenn van) mert vannak hasznos cuccai - de rettentően sajnálom, hogy Redmondban nem tudnak leszokni a méret állandó növeléséről és ez a toldozgatás-foltozgatás számít nagy újításnak


 

Amióta számgépezek, ez így van. Lehet az akármilyen oprendszer. Szinte naponta jönnek ki frissítések. Csak most kicsit gyorsabban lehet védekezni a bajok ellen ,és az infó is kissé felturbózódott. Régen csak az újságokból tudtuk meg, ha valami ujítás történt. Nem is kellett ennyit frissíteni a víruskergetőnket. /net/


----------



## grafito (2006 Október 31)

Sziasztok!
Én is kipróbáltam a Vistát, de inkább még maradok az XP-nél.

A Vistának a magyar nyelvű változatát, csak 2007 márciusára igérik.

Ahhoz, hogy áttérjek a Vistára, még megfogok várni egy-két javítócsomagot is.

Az Xp, és azon belül is az SP2, talán a legbiztonságosabb operációs rendszer.

A többi op. rendszert nem nagyon ismerem, próbálkoztam a Linuxxal, de alig van alatta futó értelmes program, mármint olyan program ami boltokban megvásárolható.


----------



## Anry (2006 November 1)

grafito írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én is kipróbáltam a Vistát, de inkább még maradok az XP-nél.
> 
> A Vistának a magyar nyelvű változatát, csak 2007 márciusára igérik.
> ...



Sziasztok

Mi a helyzet azokkal az eszközökkel amik eddig XP-n futottak?

Vista is kezeli, gondolok itt nyomtatók, skennerek meg sok más...


----------



## WebDragon (2006 November 1)

Biztos vannak még kompatibilitási problémák, de nem kell sokat várni a végleges, és fix verzióra. Akkor már a cégek is kiadják a drivereket. Sok mindent ismer, bár a Nero nekem nem akart semmi féle módozatban elindulni. Pedig van benne olyan opció, ahol az előző windows módozatokban /98, xp/ indítja el.


----------



## grafito (2006 November 3)

Sziasztok
Nekem az a kérdésem, hogy futtatható e egy winchesteren az XP és a Vista. Természetesen két külön partíción.


----------



## grafito (2006 November 3)

Illetve bocsánat még az is, hogy hogyan kell felrakni őket? Először a régit az XP-ét és utána a Vistát, vagy teljesen mindegy a sorrend. Látja egymást korrektül a két op. rendszer, és nem ír felül semmit a másikban?


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

Fontolgatom a Vista telepítését, de még nem szántam rá magam. Vannak tapasztalatai valakinek?


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

Miert,mar lehet kapni?Ugy tudom csak jovotavasszal kerul forgalomba.


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

A tapasztalatok alatt konkrétan azt értem, hogy mennyi memóriával, milyen procival megy elfogadható szinten, stb.


----------



## Amigo (2006 December 13)

uszy írta:


> A tapasztalatok alatt konkrétan azt értem, hogy mennyi memóriával, milyen procival megy elfogadható szinten, stb.


Aha,ertem,mar azt-hittem lemaradtam valamirol.


----------



## Zooom (2006 December 13)

Amigo írta:


> Aha,ertem,mar azt-hittem lemaradtam valamirol.


 

Megjelent az R2, és van már olyan laptop, amit a vistával lehet kapni. Ilyen a toshiba is. Mostanában kaptam ajánlatot tőlük. Vegyek ujjabb Toshibát, Vistával.  Én megvárom az első frissítést, drivereket, software támogatést. Pl a Nero nem megy vele. Egyenlőre. Kell neki 1 gb ram, és 3 gigás proci. osztályozza a gépet, és ennek megfelelő vizuális effektekkel indul a gép. Az enyém csak 3-as osztályzatot kapott. :-(


----------



## kumisi (2006 December 17)

Véleményem szerint még egy évet nyugodtan lehet várni a váltással.


----------



## bnejulika (2007 Január 2)

WebDragon írta:


> Tegnap feltetttem a Windows Vista-t. Nekem tetszik. Minden probléma nélkül fut a gépemen. Nektek mi a véleményetek? Használja valaki más is?


Szeretném én is kipróbálni, de még nem jutottam hozzá. Tudsz-e nekem segíteni, hogy hol lehet beszerezni?


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 6)

kumisi írta:


> Véleményem szerint még egy évet nyugodtan lehet várni a váltással.


Szerintem meg akár többet is!


----------



## lepeter (2007 Február 7)

Vagy ki is lehet hagyni!?


----------



## w001 (2007 Február 10)

*vISTA VAGY MARADJON AZ XP ?*

Hello !

Szerintetek Kell MÉg VÁrni A Vista-val Is Mint Anno Az Xp-vel ?
Arra CÉlzok, Hogy NemsokÁra KiadjÁk HozzÁ A Service Pack-et, Mert Most Szerintem MÉg Tele Van HibÁkkal,
Mint Minden Microsoft Software Mert ElkapkodjÁk És UtÁnna FoltozgatjÁk !!!


----------



## mis (2007 Február 11)

w001 írta:


> Hello !
> 
> Szerintetek Kell MÉg VÁrni A Vista-val Is Mint Anno Az Xp-vel ?
> Arra CÉlzok, Hogy NemsokÁra KiadjÁk HozzÁ A Service Pack-et, Mert Most Szerintem MÉg Tele Van HibÁkkal,
> Mint Minden Microsoft Software Mert ElkapkodjÁk És UtÁnna FoltozgatjÁk !!!


 

Szerintem igen, az általad is felvetett problémák miatt. még 1-2 év (akkor talán már olcsóbb is lesz........


----------



## Tom (2007 Február 13)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sziasztok,[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hátha nem ismeri valaki: Ezzel lehet "vistásítani" az XP kinézetét[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.windowsxlive.net/?p=361[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Nekem angol XP SP2 van a gépen, ahhoz tök jól müxik.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Tom[/FONT]


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 16)

hy
szerintem egy kicsit még lehet várni a váltással mivel úgyse tudnak túlsok pluszt hozzáadni
vagy igen?


----------



## derive (2007 Február 24)

*microsoft....*

A Vista olyan amilyet megszokhattunk a kicsi puhától,
nagy
lassú
késik a végleges kiadás
erőforrás pazarló
még mindig nem stabil
pénzbe kerül.

Szóval én maradok a linuxomnál. Hiper forgó grafikus überbrutalitást már ahoz is csináltak ( XGL ) és az legalább a videokártya prociján megy és nem foglalja le a CPU-t úgyhogy a régi laptopomon is elmegy....

Sose értettem miért használ valaki vindózt, hacsak nem kényszerül rá valami komoly vállalati szabvány, vagy speciális progi miatt...

Ja és a linux ingyen van, szóval nem kell fizetni, és a BSA-tól se kell rettegni miatta, ha lemásoltam


----------



## berobika (2007 Március 7)

Ila1 írta:


> Hát megnéztem, letöltöttem a férjem gépére, :-D ne már az enyém menjen tönkre, ha elrontok valamit. ;-) Nem volt probléma a letöltésnél, de.... Tényleg formás dolog (már amennyit elsőre látok belőle), de maradok inkább az xp-nél, ez a biztos és jól bevált. Sikerül, azt hiszem letörölnöm is nyom nélkül, de azt majd meglátom, ha végzett.


 

Szerintem is a csicsás külső miatt kár az XP-t lecserélni


----------



## Forex (2007 Április 10)

*Upload forgalommal mi a helyzet?*



WebDragon írta:


> Tegnap feltetttem a Windows Vista-t. Nekem tetszik. Minden probléma nélkül fut a gépemen. Nektek mi a véleményetek? Használja valaki más is?



Nézted a netes kapcsolatos upload forgalmát is? A Vista szeret a user tudta nélkül a
neten keresztül TCP/IP kapcsolatot építeni más esetleges online levő "Vistas" gépekkel
némi adatcsere ügyében. Szerintem maga a Windows világa egy jó tűzfal nélkül semmit
sem ért. A Zone Labs -nek vannak jó tűzfalai de úgy tudom a Vistas változatok még nem
készültek el belőle.

--
Pénzügyi tanácsadó aki GNU/Linux operációs rendszert használ -


----------



## coolice (2007 Augusztus 11)

Én inkább egy jó routert javaslok, aztán azon menjen át aki tud...


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 19)

Szerintem is kár lecserélni a jól bevált XP-t.


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Szerintem is!
Egyenlőre maradjunk az XP-nél, majd még úgy is fejlesztik a Vistát!


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 29)

De mi lett a " Longhorn "-nal ? Ha jól emlékszem 2005-ben már a próbaverzió kiadását tervezték (vagy talán ki is adták?).Lehet hogy ebből lett a Vista tovább fejlesztve?


----------



## Zooom (2007 Augusztus 30)

Én már a végleges Vistát is több gépre telepítettem. Már driverek is vannak, progik is futnak többségében. A nagyobb cégek, akik adnak magukra mind elkészítették az ujjabb vistás progi kiadásaikat. A memória kezeleésben egész más mint az Xp. Annak ellenére, hogy több memó kell, szeritem egy mai átlagos gépen is remekül elfut. Aki azonban marad az Xp-nél és mégis tetszik neki a Vista kinézete, egy naon remek programot tudok ajánlani, ami némi kiegészítővel, ami a honlapon is megvan... átvariálhatja, felturbózhatja grafikailag.
itt található:

http://public.sytes.net/hoefs/windows/vistamizer.php


----------



## Swordy (2007 Szeptember 9)

én még csak most tervezem felrakni a cuccost, de kétségeim vannak az xp-n futó progik Vistás compatibilitásával, mit tudtok erről kik már "régen" használjátok a Vistát?


----------



## VaZsu (2007 Szeptember 20)

Swordy írta:


> én még csak most tervezem felrakni a cuccost, de kétségeim vannak az xp-n futó progik Vistás compatibilitásával, mit tudtok erről kik már "régen" használjátok a Vistát?


 
Szerintem eszedbe se jusson! A mereg majd meg esz tole. Mar ide is kerdesek tomkelege utan tudok feljonni. Bizom-e a lapban, mert a windows nem akceptalja? Meg ilyenek. Teljesen kesz vagyok az egesztol. En barom kicsereltem a gepemet, persze mostmar csak Vistaval lehet venni, azota egymas mellett van a masikkal es bizony ha valamit komolyan csinalni akarok akkor ugrok at a masikra. Mindent maga akar csinalni, hogy ilyen egyszeruen fogalmazzak. Mintha maga Bill Gates ulne itt, majd en megmondom mit csinalhatsz. Ha a neten bongeszek es ide oda lepegetek, kinyitok valamit aztan vissza az alapra ket ilen akcio utan becsukja ogy ezt a windows nem szereti. Kit erdekel ez? Le lassult minden a ketszer akkora Hard drive-al. Ha mar ket harom ablak ki van nyitva egyet csak ugy becsuk mert ezt nem akceptalom jelszoval. Az alatta levo progi hasznalatakor meg ugy dont, hogy bizonyos menupontok nem tetszenek neki. ( meg akkor sem ha a telepito CD kompatibilis ) Semmi nincs a gepemen ami nem megvasarolt dolog de ez allandoan "aggodik" es total megneheziti az egesz munkat. Le fogom a francba toroltetni es XP-t fogok telepittetni ra mert az egesz olyan , hogy nem ertem van a gep, hanem en vagyok a gepnek.
Es hiaba jelolsz be barmit is amit o felhoz, hogy ne mutassa tobbet mindig minden feljon ujra. Nem lehet egy mozdulatot tenni ugy, hogy ne legyen valami megjegyzes ami neki nem tetszik. Kulonben is miert nem lehet ures gepet venni aztan majd eldontom en, hogy mi legyen rajta a sajat penzemert. Mindent halorol akar megoldani, csak azert nem vagtam meg foldhoz mert sokba kerult es ugyebar ide is surun szeretnek latogatni.


----------



## mis (2007 Szeptember 25)

VaZsu írta:


> Szerintem eszedbe se jusson! A mereg majd meg esz tole. Mar ide is kerdesek tomkelege utan tudok feljonni. Bizom-e a lapban, mert a windows nem akceptalja? Meg ilyenek. Teljesen kesz vagyok az egesztol. En barom kicsereltem a gepemet, persze mostmar csak Vistaval lehet venni, azota egymas mellett van a masikkal es bizony ha valamit komolyan csinalni akarok akkor ugrok at a masikra. Mindent maga akar csinalni, hogy ilyen egyszeruen fogalmazzak. Mintha maga Bill Gates ulne itt, majd en megmondom mit csinalhatsz. Ha a neten bongeszek es ide oda lepegetek, kinyitok valamit aztan vissza az alapra ket ilen akcio utan becsukja ogy ezt a windows nem szereti. Kit erdekel ez? Le lassult minden a ketszer akkora Hard drive-al. Ha mar ket harom ablak ki van nyitva egyet csak ugy becsuk mert ezt nem akceptalom jelszoval. Az alatta levo progi hasznalatakor meg ugy dont, hogy bizonyos menupontok nem tetszenek neki. ( meg akkor sem ha a telepito CD kompatibilis ) Semmi nincs a gepemen ami nem megvasarolt dolog de ez allandoan "aggodik" es total megneheziti az egesz munkat. Le fogom a francba toroltetni es XP-t fogok telepittetni ra mert az egesz olyan , hogy nem ertem van a gep, hanem en vagyok a gepnek.
> Es hiaba jelolsz be barmit is amit o felhoz, hogy ne mutassa tobbet mindig minden feljon ujra. Nem lehet egy mozdulatot tenni ugy, hogy ne legyen valami megjegyzes ami neki nem tetszik. Kulonben is miert nem lehet ures gepet venni aztan majd eldontom en, hogy mi legyen rajta a sajat penzemert. Mindent halorol akar megoldani, csak azert nem vagtam meg foldhoz mert sokba kerult es ugyebar ide is surun szeretnek latogatni.


 
Szia Zsu! Meg ne tedd, hogy törlöd a vista-t. Ha amásik gép még marad, akkor nyugodtan, idegeskedés nélkül tanulhatod, a másikkal meg szörfölhetsz. Írtam Neked, a Vista még nem kiforrott szoftver, tele van még ismeretlen dologgal. Ajánlottam neked, keres forumokat (talán a CH is van már, hisz másoknak is van) de gondolom, más site-okat is találsz. Talán a gép mellé kapott könyvecske is segít. Én meg előveszem a PC World-ot s megpróbálok találni hasznos dolgokat. Azt is írtam hogy ennek az újságnak is van foruma (www.pcworld.com, vagy www.pcworld.hu ott már foglalkoznak a vistaval. Az újat tanulni kell, nem haragszom rá-t csinálni. Ez egyébként nem jellemző Rád!!!
Igérem, amit találok, leírom Neked és küldöm, vagy lefényképezem és küldöm. Csak nyugi! Aztán itt van Goyo ha van, szerintem a legtöbbet Ő tudna segíteni Neked!
Arról is beszélgettünk hogy lesznek régi progik, amit a Vista nem szeret. Gondolom a tűzfalban kellene beállítani ezek engedélyezését!!!!
Ebben a kérdésben még tök amatör vagyok, de amit tudok segítek. NE ADD FEL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sok sikert! Eddig is megoldottunk ketten sokmindent, ezután is így lesz, hacsak nem változott meg a kapcsolatunk.


----------



## atomjani (2007 Szeptember 25)

olvasgatam a dolgokat itt. hát én nem érzem úgy,hogy átkéne váltani. szerintem nem sokkal különbözik az XP-től, és ami benne van a Vista-ban,az segédprogramok segítségével úgyanúgy jól müködik az XP is. Szerintem azokért a változtatásokért,amit a Vista nyújt,nem éri meg átváltani.


----------



## Janika911 (2007 Szeptember 26)

Ket honapig futott Vista Ultimate az otthoni gepemen, most ujra XP Professional SP2 van rajta. Egy csomo oregebb progim nem futott rajta, es lelassitotta a gepet. Viszont stabil rendszer es biztonsagos is, nembeszelve arrol hogy szep. Ajanlanam hogy minimum 1-Gb RAm, de 2-Gb jobb hozza, ugyanakkor 256-Mb video kartya, es egy gyors CPU, lehetoleg dupla magos. Az en gepemen is futott szepen, stabilan, de ahogyan azt emlitettem lasubb volt a gep sokkal, 4 eves mar lassan. 
Az uj MS szoftevek kozul csak Office 2007 Ultimate-et hasznalom jelenleg.


----------



## Led86 (2007 December 18)

A Vistára SP kiadását még nem emelgetik? Mert az előtt én nem teszem fel az biztos.
Az xp-re van xpAntiSpy azzal kilehetett kapcsolni az ilyen-olyan üzenetküldös hülyeségeit erre még nincs semmi?


----------



## Lolbaba (2007 December 18)

tudtok ajánlani valami photoshopot, ami free netről letölthető, és jó dolgok vannak benne? nyelv mindegy, de ha lehet angol v magyar. légyszi


----------



## Led86 (2007 December 18)

www.mininova.org én itt keresnék, de ilyet nem is merek ajánlani./vagy még is/
Így sokáig free és frissíthető


----------



## Lolbaba (2007 December 18)

oké, köszönöm, ránézek


----------



## Lolbaba (2007 December 18)

hát mégegyszer köszi, találtam egy jót amit régóta keresek


----------



## szekeresjozsef (2007 December 18)

Én feltelepítettem a gépemre a vista inspirate nevű progit az érzés vistás volz, de pár múlva leszedtem, mert nem tetszett a gépnek. Ha ez az álca progi sem tetszett a gépnek akkor milyen lehet az igazi VISTA, hát nem tudom, de én inkább felteszem a SP 3-at januárban


----------



## lorna (2007 December 19)

Sziasztok,en uj vagyok a forumon is es a vista hasznalataban is,egy honapja erkeztem Montrealba es a gepet amit vettem a Dell Canadatol a vistaval adtak.Szeretem volna megtudni egyet -mast a vistarol, es persze az itteni internetrol,mivel sok oldal van amit nem tudok megnyitani,egyszeruen nem valaszol,megjelenik az uzenet hogy " ne repond pas".Az internete 3 honapra ingyen kaptam a Dell-tol.Tud valaki hasznos informaciot adni?Kosz elore is.


----------



## Rezso (2007 December 19)

Hivatasos Microsoft-rajongo vagyok, de a Vistat kozel felevi probalkozas utan leturtam a gepemrol, es visszaraktam az XP-t. Szep, csak hulladek. (Hazi hasznalatra persze teljesen jo, nekem viszont munkara kozel hasznalhatatlan volt.

lorna, 
Ha egy oldal nem nyilik meg, az nem a vista hibaja. Elgepelted a cimet vagy sosem letezett.


----------



## lorna (2007 December 19)

egy pelda: a startlap.hu


----------



## lorna (2007 December 19)

napokig nem tudtam az e-mail-t kinyitani ami nekem a yahoo.com angol verzioban volt,most a quebec-i francia yahoot hasznalom es ki tudum nyitani az e-mailt


----------



## lorna (2007 December 19)

azt figyeltem meg hogy a .com kiterjesztesu oldalak sokkal nehezebben nyithatok,de az is lehet hogy az internet beallitasoknal van agondom,ezert kertem segitseget ,en legtobbet .com -os oldalakat hasznalok


----------



## FLAMINGO (2007 December 20)

lorna írta:


> Sziasztok,en uj vagyok a forumon is es a vista hasznalataban is,egy honapja erkeztem Montrealba es a gepet amit vettem a Dell Canadatol a vistaval adtak.Szeretem volna megtudni egyet -mast a vistarol, es persze az itteni internetrol,mivel sok oldal van amit nem tudok megnyitani,egyszeruen nem valaszol,megjelenik az uzenet hogy " ne repond pas".Az internete 3 honapra ingyen kaptam a Dell-tol.Tud valaki hasznos informaciot adni?Kosz elore is.


Javaslom tedd fel a Firefox böngészőt (Én három éve gyakorlatilag csak ezt használom és nem az IE-t. A kék szóra kattintva a letöltési helyre ugrik)


----------



## Led86 (2007 December 25)

Valaki nem tud segíteni a ghostolásban?


----------



## lorna (2007 December 30)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Javaslom tedd fel a Firefox böngészőt (Én három éve gyakorlatilag csak ezt használom és nem az IE-t. A kék szóra kattintva a letöltési helyre ugrik)


nekem meg van a Firefox is es egyszeruen nem mukodik sem egyik sem masik,mar a dell-t is es a bell-t is felhivtuk es az egyik kuld a masikhoz es forditva,a dell-esek utoljara azt mondtak hogy ujra kell instalani a windowsot de en nem tudom ha ez megoldja a problemamat,majd meglatom,egyelore is kosz a jo tanacsokat


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

WebDragon írta:


> Tegnap feltetttem a Windows Vista-t. Nekem tetszik. Minden probléma nélkül fut a gépemen. Nektek mi a véleményetek? Használja valaki más is?



Igen, de lég sok problémám volt vele. Most már azért elketyeg.


----------



## fejescs (2008 Április 1)

atneworld írta:


> Hello...
> Ha jol tudom ez meg csak tesztverzio, ugye?
> Amugy fut minden az uj Windowson siman? Mennyire terheli a gepet? Szerinted erdemes felrakni: tud ujat, vagy csak a kinezete miatt uj az egesz.... (gondolom van benne sok uj dolog, de erdemes vele foglalkozni es lecserelni, ujrainstallalni az egesz gepet miatta?)
> esetleg ha van valami linked, ahol van rola bovebb leiras, megkoszonnem.
> ...



Elég erős hardver kell hozzá. És sok RAM


----------



## 123654 (2008 Április 8)

Mikor megkaptam a laptopom vista volt rajta és a gép elég traktor volt vele, kegyetlen lassú. Nekem is tetszett igy kinézetre de az a tempó ahogy dolgozott...hát hagyjuk. Igy muszáj volt XP-re cserélni amivel hát szinte repül. Ha pedig megjelenik valami uj program ami nem fut XP-n talán csak adok majd esélyt a VISTA-nak


----------



## Kónya (2008 Április 15)

Helo!
Én próbálkoztam a Vistaval az 1.7 GHz prockós meg 1 GB memóriás gépemen de ahogy már itt is olvastam Trakesz lett belöle naon lassú lett.Tudom hogy nem erre a konfigurációra lett kiötölve de próba szerencse.


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 19)

nekem az a tapasztalatom, hogy a microsoft programjainal erdemes varni egy-ket service pack-et. addigra gatyaba razzak, amit elhamarkodottan kiadtak...


----------



## vitezlaszlo (2008 Május 28)

123654 írta:


> Mikor megkaptam a laptopom vista volt rajta és a gép elég traktor volt vele, kegyetlen lassú. Nekem is tetszett igy kinézetre de az a tempó ahogy dolgozott...hát hagyjuk. Igy muszáj volt XP-re cserélni amivel hát szinte repül. Ha pedig megjelenik valami uj program ami nem fut XP-n talán csak adok majd esélyt a VISTA-nak




Teljesen egyetértek, én is lecseréltem az új laptopomon a VISTA-t XP-re. Utána nem hogy repül, szinte szárnyal


----------



## Reactor (2008 Május 29)

Hogy mi a véleményem a Windows Vistáról? Nem szeretnék csúnyát mondani, ezért finoman és nőiesen kijelentem, hogy ürülék 

Instabil, rengeteg hibája van, és sok programot nem hajlandó futtatni. Egyébként is aranyszabály, hogy egy új Windows-t addig nem szabad beszerezni,amíg minimum 2 szervizcsomag ki nem jött hozzá. Ugyanez volt az XP-vel is, először kezelhetetlen rossz volt, a SP2 után most már egész kellemes. 
Bírtam,mikor a sok dilinyós egyből rohant a szám-tech boltba hogy "húúú, kijött a legújabb Windows, vegyük meg gyorsan", aztán rá egy hétre mind átkozták a Microsoftot, mert elszállt a gépük...

Szerintem ne használjátok, én se teszem.


----------



## Macskosz19 (2008 Július 21)

Az utolsó hozzászóló óta esetleg valami tapasztalat a Vistával?


----------



## tuci74 (2008 Augusztus 5)

mostmár megbízható a vista? van rá sp?


----------



## ethkit (2008 Augusztus 5)

Ha a géped megfelelően erős, akkor minden probléma nélkül működik.


----------



## DjPremier (2008 Szeptember 15)

Én is feltettem,probáltam mindenfélével sufnituningossal is de szerintem még nem az igazi és sok helyet foglal a telepitése.Sok hardware-hez nincs normális driver


----------



## zoli232 (2008 Október 14)

Én egyszer kipróbáltam a Vistát, de nem tetszett. Túlságosan "szép" rajta a grafika, és nekem nem az a fontos, hogy az operációs rendszer szép legyen, mert ezzel lassítja a többi program működését.
Inkább visszatértem az XP-hez

Amúgy a microsoft is bevallotta, hogy nem jó, és 2010 tavaszán/nyarán kiadják a Vista javítását a Windows 7-et.
Remélem az sokkal jobb lesz.


----------



## Katus48 (2009 Január 12)

*Nekem Windows XP van, de akinek próbáltam volna segíteni annak vista volt, hát borzalom! Egész más, mint amihez én szokva vagyok!*


----------



## Demonicus (2009 Február 17)

Katus48 írta:


> *Nekem Windows XP van, de akinek próbáltam volna segíteni annak vista volt, hát borzalom! Egész más, mint amihez én szokva vagyok!*


Anno az XP is egészen más volt a 2000-hez képest.


----------



## Demonicus (2009 Február 17)

zoli232 írta:


> Én egyszer kipróbáltam a Vistát, de nem tetszett. Túlságosan "szép" rajta a grafika, és nekem nem az a fontos, hogy az operációs rendszer szép legyen, mert ezzel lassítja a többi program működését.
> Inkább visszatértem az XP-hez
> 
> Amúgy a microsoft is bevallotta, hogy nem jó, és 2010 tavaszán/nyarán kiadják a Vista javítását a Windows 7-et.
> Remélem az sokkal jobb lesz.


A Vista a videókártyában rejlő, normál esetben kihasználatlan, plusszt használja fel a kinézet javítására, így a rendszer nem attól lassabb vagy gyorsabb. Egyébiránt pedig sok embernek fontos, hogy hogyan néz ki egy oprendszer, ezért is foglalkoznak pl. sokan azzal, hogy a Windowsukból Mac OS-re hajazó felületet tudjanak kicsiholni, így ezért lépett az M$ is erre az útra. Ezzel lehet eladni a terméket.
A Windows 7 pedig nem a Vista javítása, hanem a továbbfejlesztése, mint ahogy az XP sem a 2000 javítása volt.


----------



## raider (2009 Március 9)

Itthon Vista-t használok, a melóhelyen meg XP-t. Néha meg egy Ubuntu is felficcen...  Mindegyiknek megvan az előnye és a hátránya. A Vista sokkal biztonságosabb, nem kell külön szoftveres tűzfalat és spam meg trójai keresőt feltenni, mert helyből tudja - az XP nem, illetve amit tud az vicc -, az XP valóban gyorsabbnak tűnik, bár a párhuzamosan futtatott programok esetében megint a Vista a jobb, az Ubuntu (linux) meg egy nagyon jó op.rendszer, csak alig fut valami rajta.


----------



## Allegra (2009 Szeptember 23)

Kedves Tagok! Hatha tud valaki segiteni: a Vistahoz hogy tudom beallitani a magyar billentyuzetet? Az elozo gepemen az also menusoron lehetett valtani magyar es angol billentyuzet kiosztas kozott, ezt szeretnem a Vista alatt is megvalositani, de sajnos nem tudom hogyan kell.


----------



## bolondpoli (2009 Szeptember 23)

Allegra írta:


> Kedves Tagok! Hatha tud valaki segiteni: a Vistahoz hogy tudom beallitani a magyar billentyuzetet? Az elozo gepemen az also menusoron lehetett valtani magyar es angol billentyuzet kiosztas kozott, ezt szeretnem a Vista alatt is megvalositani, de sajnos nem tudom hogyan kell.



Szerintem ez benne van a Vista súgójában és megtalálható a Microsoft weboldalán is. 

http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/hu-HU/Help/765a7264-b593-4458-90cf-0d0713b5dfe61038.mspx
http://windowshelp.microsoft.com/Windows/hu-HU/Help/52e368fa-bd32-4749-955e-331f9130889f1038.mspx


----------



## cyber19 (2009 December 6)

Akkor lassan a 7-ről kell beszélgetnünk. Vistát próbáltam, de átugrottam, mert nem győzött meg a működése persze azóta megjelent az SP1 és az SP2


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Január 14)

Kedves tagok 
Hátha tud valaki segíteni:
A problemám : A C partíción amin a Vista van 74G-ből már csak 22G hely maradt szabadon. Ez nekem kevés 

E partíción amit DATÁ-nak nevez a gép a HDD recovery van ,és 73,Ghelyből 68G szabad .

Kérdés : Mennyit vehetek el ebből 68G helyből biztonságosan Vista partíció átméretezéssel, ha elvehetek? Növekedhet-e a helyigénye később a HDD recovery-nek?


----------



## majergigi (2010 Január 14)

nekem sem jött be annyira a Vista,de ez a Windows 7 egyelőre tetszik


----------



## peter.perjesi (2010 Január 21)

a vezerlopultban is van megtalalhato a nyelvi beallitasoknal ez a lehetoseg


----------



## llg (2010 Január 28)

Márton222 írta:


> Kedves tagok
> Hátha tud valaki segíteni:
> A problemám : A C partíción amin a Vista van 74G-ből már csak 22G hely maradt szabadon. Ez nekem kevés
> 
> ...



Ha van olyan programod hozzá ami frissíteni tudja, akkor növekedhet a mérete. Ha tudsz szerezni hozzá recovery kit-et CD-n, vagy DVD-n, akkor akár lemondhatsz a partícióról. Ezzel vissza lehet állítani a gépet a gyári állapotba.


----------



## Márton222 (2010 Február 2)

Kedves llg Köszi a választ 
Frissülni nem figyeltem frissül-e a recovery ,de a windows szokott rendszeresen frissítéseket letölteni.
Van a gépen Toshiba rendszerindító helyreállítólemez készítő progi .
Esetleg + biztonságnak usb-s külső winchesterre másolnám át a recovery-t onnan működne vajon?


----------



## kkviktor (2010 Február 3)

A Windows 7-ből a 64 bites verziót javaslom, ha két magos processzorod van! Rendkívül gyors és megbízható! A kompatibilitási problémáid szint teljesen megoldottnak tekinthető! Annyira kell csak vigyázz, hogy van olyan 64 bites program, ami még nem teljesen működik Windows 7 alatt, mint például az Autodesk szoftverek 2009-es verziói!


----------



## Hibari (2010 Február 4)

Sziasztok!
Lenne egy kérdésem, ha valaki tudja. Windows Vistában bekapcsoltam a microsoft narrátort (alvó állapotban előjött egy "egyszerű kezelés" menü és kipipáltam a narrátort). Azóta akármit csinálok vele, minden indításnál elindul és ki kell lépni belőle. Nem okoz problémát, csak idegesítő. Próbáltam letiltani a Ccleaner "automatikusan induló programok" menüben is, de nem találtam; Küzdöttem vele a saját menüjében a vezérlőpultból; Próbáltam ugyanúgy alvó módban, ahogy bekapcsolódott, de semmi. Vagyis annyi, hogy már csak bekapcsoláskor indul el, nem mindíg amikor kilépek egy programból.
Van esetleg valakinek ötlete, hogyan tudnám véglegesen kikapcsolni?

Előre is köszönöm
Hibari


----------



## bolondpoli (2010 Február 4)

Hibari írta:


> Windows Vistában bekapcsoltam a microsoft narrátort ... Van esetleg valakinek ötlete, hogyan tudnám véglegesen kikapcsolni?



http://windows.microsoft.com/hu-HU/windows-vista/Make-it-easier-to-focus-on-tasks


----------



## Hibari (2010 Február 5)

Kedves bolondpoli
Köszönöm szépen a linket! Délután, ha otthon leszek, ki is próbálom. Bár eddig csak olyan leírást találtam rajta, ami a bekapcsolásról szól, de talán ez alapján már megtalálom a kikapcsolást is.

Köszönettel
Hibari


----------



## Hibari (2010 Február 8)

Helló!
Sikerült kikapcsolnom a narrátort : )! Egszerűbb volt mint gondoltam, csak nem láttam a fától az erdőt. Ezért jó néha tanácsot kérni.

Köszönom a segítséget
Hibari


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

Márton222 írta:


> Kedves tagok
> Hátha tud valaki segíteni:
> A problemám : A C partíción amin a Vista van 74G-ből már csak 22G hely maradt szabadon. Ez nekem kevés
> 
> ...



Érdekes ez a HDD recovery. Ha jól látom, 2 közel egyforma méretű partíciód van, tehát a rendszer gyakorlatilag akár a teljes első partíciót képes letükröznia másodikra... Viszont ha mindkettő egyetlen merevlemezen van, akkor ennek nem sok értelme. 
Ha a HDD recovery nem a merevlemez helyreállítását jelenti, hanem a rendszer helyreállítását (elnézést, de az ilyen előretelepített recovery programokkal nem sok tapasztalatom van, mindig magam raktam össze a gépeimet eddig), akkor viszont várhatóan nem nagyon fog növekedni a helyigény. Legalábbis akkorára semmiképp sem, mint amennyi helye van. Én reálisnak ebben a második esetben maximum 10-15 GB tárhelyet látnék.


----------



## rgranc (2010 Február 12)

kkviktor írta:


> A Windows 7-ből a 64 bites verziót javaslom, ha két magos processzorod van! Rendkívül gyors és megbízható! A kompatibilitási problémáid szint teljesen megoldottnak tekinthető! Annyira kell csak vigyázz, hogy van olyan 64 bites program, ami még nem teljesen működik Windows 7 alatt, mint például az Autodesk szoftverek 2009-es verziói!



Két megjegyzést hadd fűzzek ehhez, ha lehetséges, pusztán technikai szempontból.

a) Azt, hogy 32 vagy 64 bites operációs rendszert használunk, nem a processzormagok száma alapján kellene eldönteni. Akár 1, akár 2 vagy 4 magos a processzor, mind a 32, mind a 64 bites Windows 7 ugyanúgy kezeli. A különbség a memória (RAM) kezelésében van: a 32 bites Windows összesen kb. 4 GB memóriát képes megcímezni (kezelni), beleértve a videokártya memóriáját is. Tehát a rendelkezésre álló RAM méretétől függ az, hogy 32 vagy 64 bites Windowst kell használnunk. Ha a rendszermemória és a videomemória együttes mérete 4 GB vagy kevesebb, elég a 32 bites Windows. Ha 4 GB-nál nagyobb (pl. 6 GB RAM plusz egy 1 GB-os videokártya), akkor már ajánlott a 64 bites rendszer, máskülönben ebben a fenti esetben például a Windows az 1 GB videomemória mellett az elérhető 6 GB RAM-ból csak hármat tudna használni.

b) A 64 bites rendszereken valóban nem indulnak egyes programok, de ezek könnyebben kiválthatók, mint a meghajtóprogramok, tehát inkább arra kell figyelni, hogy lehetőleg ne használjunk olyan hardvereket, amelyekhez nincs 64 bites meghajtóprogram (driver).


----------



## togateam (2013 Április 23)

Mekkorák voltak a világ gondjai.Nevetséges.


----------

